# 100 + pounds New Pics



## supathick mami (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey guys I came across an older thread I had posted and its been a long while since then .. so I thought it was time to update with some new pics of me.
So Im adding a pic of me before I even started all the modeling and I had already gained some weight when the modeling started but still wanted to share the pic with you guys since you can see a big change 
Hope you like

























AFTER PICS


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 26, 2008)

I can't emphasize just how beautiful you were before the added pounds! The new you is like having your cake and eating it too!!! :eat1::smitten::eat1:


----------



## gator (Sep 26, 2008)

Each pic is more amazing that the last! You have a fan 4 life!


----------



## Biglover (Sep 27, 2008)

You look so much softer and confident now, and your face an smile is much more pretty. I have loved seeing your pics. and can't wait to see what the future brings. More and more beautiful all the time. Thanks so much.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 27, 2008)

Wish I could have been there from the beginning lol


----------



## idonno (Sep 27, 2008)

your so beautiful
in all those pics


----------



## KFD (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow Mami, love the new look! That is nothing but HAWT!


----------



## Tad (Sep 27, 2008)

I've always loved Montreal, but the one thing I said was "there just doesn't seem to be BBW there...."

Then I saw these pictures 

Wow, I guess I have to stop saying the second part of that.....


----------



## eyesforyou (Sep 29, 2008)

all around beautiful!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Sep 30, 2008)

You're a stunning girl at any size, Mami.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Sir Adipus (Oct 2, 2008)

This is surely the most impressive thread I ever seen on this forum. You're absolutely the highest dream of mine coming true. Are you planning to gain more and to reach 150 pounds by any chance?


----------



## lovebbws13 (Oct 2, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous both before and after. I think I've fallen in love with your rear.


----------



## Brazilian FASP (Oct 2, 2008)

You became more gorgeous after the new pounds... I'm in love....


----------



## natasfan (Oct 2, 2008)

hey pretty, you dont look like 100 lbs more!
however you are so sexy:eat1:


----------



## CTHye (Oct 3, 2008)

You are the epitome of female beauty!!


----------



## matt82 (Oct 5, 2008)

you are stunning


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 5, 2008)

I just met her last night and she absolutely gorgeous in real life as she is in pictures.


----------



## bigirlover (Oct 5, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I just met her last night and she absolutely gorgeous in real life as she is in pictures.



Really?! I wish I made time to check out the bash. I hope someone will post pics!


----------



## 500lbsfingerscrossed (Oct 15, 2008)

You look more and more beautiful with every pound.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 7, 2008)

Holy ....  Awesome!


----------



## cattac (Nov 15, 2008)

What a body.
Does modeling as a larger lady pay well?


----------



## Twilley (Nov 15, 2008)

...omg...hips...wow...


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 18, 2008)

The transition is just fantastic. Thanks.


----------



## Ted Michael Morgan (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree what you are just absolutely lovely. I just gaze and dream. Thank you for posting


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Nov 20, 2008)

Mami
You've added some exceptional pounds and you look wonderful


----------



## Regular Bill (Nov 20, 2008)

...Gorgeous!!!:smitten::smitten::happy:


----------



## Davastav (Dec 5, 2008)

:eat2:whatever you are doing...it works!!!


----------



## samestar (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm stunned! Beautiful from the beginning.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice pics- by the way the green outfit is covering that lovely tattoo on your sexy body and I cannot read the word - what does it mean?  :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## radman (Dec 14, 2008)

Mami you are one of the hottest women that ive ever seen. You look beautiful at any weight but i hope that you continue to gain as it only enhances your beauty.


----------



## MasterMike (Dec 18, 2008)

You are amazingly gorgeous at any size, and your beauty only seems to grow with your hips! You're a hottie, keep the sexy photos coming in '09, especially if you get any bigger!


----------



## FAdude1 (Dec 23, 2008)

JMCGB said:


> I can't emphasize just how beautiful you were before the added pounds! The new you is like having your cake*s* and eating them too!!! :eat1::smitten::eat1:



Fixed. I just felt I had to.


----------



## rockhound225 (Jan 8, 2009)

Though it might already have been said, looks to me that you just continue to become more and more beautiful with time! Wow!


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 9, 2009)

The new pounds look great, you look so much softer, more feminine, very nice.


----------



## soulwreck20 (Jan 9, 2009)

you looked good small but even better now


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 22, 2009)

supathick mami said:


> Hey guys I came across an older thread I had posted and its been a long while since then .. so I thought it was time to update with some new pics of me.
> So Im adding a pic of me before I even started all the modeling and I had already gained some weight when the modeling started but still wanted to share the pic with you guys since you can see a big change
> Hope you like
> 
> ...



Your pictrues make me want to give you a big hug.:smitten:


----------



## pjbbwlvr (Apr 22, 2009)

Mami, I don't like your pics, I LOVE your pics! 
You make me wish I was young, single and Canadian!!!
Luv 




supathick mami said:


> Hey guys I came across an older thread I had posted and its been a long while since then .. so I thought it was time to update with some new pics of me.
> So Im adding a pic of me before I even started all the modeling and I had already gained some weight when the modeling started but still wanted to share the pic with you guys since you can see a big change
> Hope you like


----------



## Judge_Dre (Apr 22, 2009)

You are so amazingly beautiful. :smitten: The extra weight really enhances your gorgeous face and sexy body. :wubu:


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 22, 2009)

I really hope that she gets even bigger:smitten:200 more pounds would be perfect:eat1:She is really beutiful, the more of her the better.


----------



## DISPATCHER1673 (Apr 23, 2009)

supa,
those are some sexy pic
is there going to be another 100lbs to come?


----------



## Fatpatriot (Apr 24, 2009)

I hope you never stop gaining weight:smitten:


----------



## ciccialover (Apr 28, 2009)

You are so beautiful and hot, your partner is very lucky! I hope it will be the same for my girlfriend!


----------



## eliska (May 6, 2009)

I hope to get to about your before weight, what weight did you start at?


----------



## Seiger23 (May 6, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## lovebbw!!!!! (May 30, 2009)

wow. absolutely amazing! you look great!!!


----------



## luvemlrg (Jun 1, 2009)

supathick mami said:


> Hey guys I came across an older thread I had posted and its been a long while since then .. so I thought it was time to update with some new pics of me.
> So Im adding a pic of me before I even started all the modeling and I had already gained some weight when the modeling started but still wanted to share the pic with you guys since you can see a big change
> Hope you like
> 
> ...



Bo you are a sight for sore eyes--very beautiful and defnitely sexy at the new extra weight--keep up the good work. Any intentions of more weight gains?


----------



## fattyjiggly (Jun 11, 2009)

supathick mami said:


> Hey guys I came across an older thread I had posted and its been a long while since then .. so I thought it was time to update with some new pics of me.
> So Im adding a pic of me before I even started all the modeling and I had already gained some weight when the modeling started but still wanted to share the pic with you guys since you can see a big change
> Hope you like
> 
> ...



i have to say, you have a VERY fine ass


----------

